
EpubPress: A Chrome extension for turning web content into ebooks - haroldtreen
http://epub.press
======
dsr_
Unfortunately it appears to do this by sending all the content back to a
server which does the work. Privacy? Not even a privacy statement.

~~~
haroldtreen
Thanks for the feedback dsr_!

All data is anonymous. What's posted back is some URLs. Individual books can
be requested with an email.

I do agree this be more secure though. I'll look for ways of encrypting things
and add a privacy statement. Any other suggestions for what would make you
more comfortable are welcome.

Thanks again!

------
haroldtreen
Now on the Chrome Store!

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/epubpress/pnhdnpnn...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/epubpress/pnhdnpnnffpijjbnhnipkehhibchdeok)

------
viktorb
I like it. But today I got the message that the chrome has disabled it and
that I should contact you and ask for extension to be published in the chrome
web store.

~~~
haroldtreen
I said end of week, but it became end of day :).

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/epubpress/pnhdnpnn...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/epubpress/pnhdnpnnffpijjbnhnipkehhibchdeok)

Hope that helps!

------
viktorb
How is it going with photos? I see smaller ones are inserted, bigger not.
Perhaps implement photo resizing?

~~~
haroldtreen
Photos should be working. Once the content is extracted the DOM is scanned for
images to be downloaded. Images are then size to be 100% width of the screen.

It's looked fine for all the sites, I've used but results can really vary
depending where the content comes from.

If you find any sites that aren't displaying correctly, send the urls to
support@epub.press and I'll happily dig a little deeper.

Thanks for the feedback!

